# matching speed in a consist



## sknight751 (Feb 18, 2013)

HI,

I bought an older Kato E9 A-B-A set and each loco has an MRC #0001645 decoder with sound.

Even though they are a matched set they run at a slightly different speed. 

Question-can I adjust the CV values to match them better? If so, please let me know what CV address to adjust.

Otherwise, what is the best configuration? Should they be pulling (fastest first and slowest last) or pushing (slowest first and fastest last)? 

Or would I be better off making an A-B consist and match the two closest units and let the other run as a single A unit?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

A slight difference in speed matching generally will not show when locos are pulling a weight...the load drag slows down the faster ones somewhat.If none of the locos is actually spinning its wheels (or is being pulled),there shouldn't be any problem.

Perfect matching is nearly impossible to obtain anyway so there will always be a slight difference when locos are running solo.

Couplers are better at pulling than pushing,so that it is recommended to put the faster locos up front but even then,if difference is minimal it may not matter when the trio is pulling a substantial train.


----------

